# Bank of Montreal gets scammed



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

One of Canada's largest bank-institutions had one of their customer's accounts cleaned out and from this report, it almost sounds like it was an inside-job. After you read this, I would love to hear your thoughts on it.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...ptied-of-87k-as-bank-falls-for-scam-1.2555647

*BMO customer's account emptied of $87K as bank falls for scam*



> The Bank of Montreal has reimbursed one of its customers following a CBC Go Public story about how the bank wired $87,555 of his inheritance money into the hands of a scammer.
> 
> A spokesman confirmed to CBC News on Monday that BMO customer Bruce Taylor has been reimbursed with interest and the funds placed into his account.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, great... I'll add this to the "how many ways can crooks get your money" list which now includes the seemingly overlooked fact the vast majority of the ATMs are running Windows XP. :brickwall:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Keeping your stuff at home sounds better and better.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

*"Clement said he also worries about banks outsourcing IT work to overseas contractors."*

No sh*t sherlock 

Aaand BMO dragged their greedy heels while this man suffered through their blunder...time to close that account :gaah:


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

lovetogrow said:


> ...time to close that account :gaah:


EXACTLY!!! He got his money back, no he should go put it someplace where a pack of clowns won't be "watching it" for him. A safe deposit box would be better than an open account, from the sounds of this article. No interest dividends (piddly-small as they are now days) would be better than no money at all.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Where I work wires are one of the most tightly controlled things we do. The money does not go out until it's been approved by at least three people, the customer is called, it's a process.

They'll tell you once the money is gone it's gone. Not true, a wire can be pulled back. The time frames are short and the hoops are many but it can be done.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have most of my savings in PM's. The rest in physical cash in my house. We're going to see bank bail-ins sometime in the near future.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

After my mom passed away, I had to do a small probate for her credit union account. I walked in with a court order and they refused to write the checks to my sister and I. Two days later they apologized, but apparently my sister and someone my mom knew had attempted to access the account, and their inhouse legal was on vacation. They were not doing anything, even with a court order until their legal reviewed it.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

> "I don't understand why the Bank of Montreal didn't scrutinize those faxes," said Taylor. "You can tell that they were written by someone whose first language was not English."


Simple. The Bank Clerk reading the FAX first language wasn't English either?


----------

